# long legged staff pictures included



## bricktop (Feb 2, 2010)

hi all just thought i show you all my dog,his name is blake and he is now 13months old,a question i would like to ask is that,does a long legged staff get its hight first,and then fill out???? beacuse he still seems a little on the thin side,thanks


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

bricktop said:


> hi all just thought i show you all my dog,his name is blake and he is now 13months old,a question i would like to ask is that,does a long legged staff get its hight first,and then fill out???? beacuse he still seems a little on the thin side,thanks
> image
> 
> image
> ...


 ahhhhhhhh hes a beauty. he looks fine to me. we have a 10yr old female.


----------



## bricktop (Feb 2, 2010)

mandi1234 said:


> ahhhhhhhh hes a beauty. he looks fine to me. we have a 10yr old female.


cheers mate,i love him to bits lol just a little worried that hes a bt thin but hopefully he will fill out nicely :2thumb:


----------



## Spindigo (Jun 7, 2010)

Dogs do tend to fill out a lot between 1-2 years. However he looks great as he is atm, certainly not too thin. I think most dogs are kept on the chubby side, whereas i personally prefer my dogs a little slimmer, keeps them healthy and full of beans.: victory:


----------



## Sold81 (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks stunning mate and looks really happy in the 3rd pic :lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

That is a very nice Staff (you are honoured for me to say that :2thumb:, as most Staff's round here are fat pigs & i hate them). If i see a nice one which is rare then i do admire it. Don't put too much more weight on him, they should have muscle not fat :2thumb:.


----------



## bricktop (Feb 2, 2010)

corny girl said:


> That is a very nice Staff (you are honoured for me to say that :2thumb:, as most Staff's round here are fat pigs & i hate them). If i see a nice one which is rare then i do admire it. Don't put too much more weight on him, they should have muscle not fat :2thumb:.


haha cheers mate,its just that i had someone ask if im feeding him right,and when someone says that it make you feel bad like im doin something wrong


----------



## salsa'dip (Jul 14, 2010)

mandi1234 said:


> ahhhhhhhh hes a beauty. He looks fine to me. We have a 10yr old female.


hi. Iv got bulldogs but my mom has long legged staffys, they aint fully grown til 2yrs i think she said, so they settle dwn n will put on weight, hers play with a tyre 2 help muscle n she feeds them frozen tripe, not cooked just defrosted, mixed with kibble under 28%protien. She has james welbeloved duck and rice kibble but any good quality kibble mix will do. Never feed tripe alone as its not enough, 450g tripe mixed with 2 cups kibble, looks like he gunna turn in2 nice dog tho m8:2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bricktop said:


> haha cheers mate,its just that i had someone ask if im feeding him right,and when someone says that it make you feel bad like im doin something wrong



I think people see the really fat Staff's & think they are the norm so when they see a really nice one that is how they should be they think it is underweight :gasp:. Your lad is just right as he is, they shouldn't be like fat pigs, they should have plenty of muscle which is toned :2thumb:. Keep up the good work, he's a credit to you mate :no1:.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Is he pure and KC registered?

Pedigree Staffies don't usually fill out untill 18/24 months.


----------



## Drag0n (Oct 2, 2009)

They often Fill out until they're getting on for 3 years old so he has some bulking up to do yet. He's lovely by the way.


----------



## bricktop (Feb 2, 2010)

haha thanks people,so i guess hes ok then and i just gota carry on doing what im doing,


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Please don't aim to put more weight on him, he is perfect the way he is.

I have a working retriever (ie kc registered as a Golden but likely some Flatcoat from generations past passed off and registered as Goldens to hide the fact their flatcoat was throwing non standard yellows) even though she eats more weight in meat than my German shepherd she is really skinny, seriously she looks like a sighthound other than her head and tail, has some serious muscles though and can out run all but pure sighthounds. It doesnt help that she has quite thin fur, as she lacks the undercoat I think most goldens have. The vet has told me time and time again she is fine (probably a high 3 to low 4 on the scale of dog weight) and yet I still get comments when out. 

Generally they say unless the dog is depressed or lethargic then there is no worries, and you cant get a dog much less depressed than mine, she is a pure bundle of bounce


----------

